# East Broad Top Fall Spectacular (Photos)



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_As the wife went to the UK to visit her relatives, I spent this weekend doing/playing trains. _

First was the East Broad Top annual Fall Spectacular in Oribisonia, PA. [Second was Dr Rivet - see the Live Steam forum.] I didn't take too many pics, as the day was overcast and the usual suspects were around; here's a few for your amusement.

Mikado #15 (just like my model!) was in steam and doing its thing with a mixed train of hoppers, etc.











Mikado #17 had been dragged out of its stall in the roundhouse and parked on the end of a string of hoppers in the yard. (Unfortunately I don't think many folk wandered down to that end and saw it! You can tell there weren't many other people around this locale.)











Speaking of old hoppers in the yard, there are a lot of them, most not having seen a coat of paint since 1956. 
Here's poignant reminder:











My (current) favorite coach was on the point of the passenger train:











Only two original coaches were in use (#20 as seen above, and #8 in front of it.) The too large combines, #14 and #15 were nowhere to be seen, until I got to the Paint Shop, now equipment restoration headquarters for the Friend of EBT, where I found #14 in pieces - it needs work! This photo shows a bit of the coach you rarely see:










This is the bracing (truss rods) under the floor - two lateral bars/rods from the sills of the sides over the truck pivots, and the longitudinal rod from end to end over the truck bolster then down to the queen posts.

Another photo from #20 the EBT's Business Car. Here's the interior panelling in the corridor between the two 'lounges':











And finally, my speeder trip to the "end of the line". Here's a shot of the speeder following ours on the 3-way stub switch at the end of the yard:











And, as it was Fall, there were some pretty trees when the sun finally came out!










This track is 'cleared but un-restored' - just lying on the dirt as all the ties have rotted away. There are occasional new ties and gauge bars to keep it safe for the speeders!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Pete, excellent photos, I really want to get up there some time. I have only explored their web site so far. 
Thanks for the great photos. 
Paul


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Pete 

Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great pic's What a great trip it must be to take speeder ride. Evern on the Durago and Silverton.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments - and I hope you all get to visit. It's a pretty unique sight / site, where they 'turned out the lights and locked the doors in 1956". All of the railroad is stil there, if a bit rusty!

After posting my pics from running my model Mikado at Dr Rivets, I realised #15 didn't look polished. Here's my model #15 in 'tourist' livery:










Then I remembered they ran a photo freight the day before, so they painted over the tourist white stripes and brass boiler bands!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 12 Oct 2009 03:53 PM 
Then I remembered they ran a photo freight the day before, so they painted over the tourist white stripes and brass boiler bands!
I was there for the photo freight as part of a long weekend road trip to Pennsylvania to ride and chase steam locomotives. Friday was the EBT, Saturday I went up to Port Clinton to ride the Reading & Northern trip to Jim Thorpe behind the 425, and Sunday I visited the Wanamaker Kempton & Southern before heading home.

Here are a couple of pics from the EBT photo freight...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the additional pictures Richard. Hopefully you will post the pictures from the other two railroads.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
Those are great quality photos. 
Dave


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 17 Oct 2009 12:08 PM 
Thanks for the additional pictures Richard. Hopefully you will post the pictures from the other two railroads. 
Here they are...


----------

